# [SOLVED] MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f65/sharing-windows-printer-with-mac-188494.html

Dear Expert

I tried every thing I know.

I have got Smasung SCX-4200 USB printer shared on windows XP SP3 (firewall is off) I enabled the shared option on the samsung which is connected via USB to the desktop.

From MacBook (firewall is off) I can *see the shared printer* (USB SAMSUNG) and i can add it without any problem

The way that I added the printer through :

System preferences --> Click printer & Fax --> Add Printer --> Click on plus sign --> Click on Windows icon --> work group name is : chickenhut --> Desktop name is : simmsons --> add printer : SAMSUNG_XP_DESKTOP

But whenever I try to print from Mac to a shared printer a very quick message pops up without being able to read it and I can't print

I tried to download update drivers for both windows OS and MAC OS X (Version 10.6.6) but still no joy.

i did a test I was able to access the shared samsung printer from my laptop that means there is nothing wrong with the sharing on the desktop.

Any suggestion what should I do ?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200*

This is what I have found with Mac-Windows sharing. Every account on the Windows PC must have a password. If you have a guest account enabled, you must disable it, as I believe that you can not give it a password. Now when you connect to it from the Mac, enter in the user name and password of one of the Windows accounts, and you should be able to print now. Besure to tell the Mac to save the password. Another thing of note, if you try to print with an account someone is currently logged in with, you'll also get an error. To solve this at home I made a special Windows account just for printing with. You can use something silly like username 'Shared Printer' with a password of 'printnow' so that you don't have to worry about account log in conflicts.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200*



> enter in the user name and password of one of the Windows accounts, and you should be able to print now.


This is one of the thing that I forgot to mention in my first post sorry for that.

I have user account with password on windows XP and I did save the credential when I connected MacBook to the shared printer but still there was no joy

Regards


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200*

Do all accounts on the Windows PC have passwords?


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200*



> Do all accounts on the Windows PC have passwords?


There are 3 accounts 
my client username (ken) which normally he is using it to login to the system 
guess I am not sure
Administrator has password as well

I used his usename ( ken ) along with his password (has admin privilege) for the printer installation on MacBook


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200*

Disable the guest account and then try it.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MAC OS X would not able to print to SCX-4200*



> I download update drivers for both windows OS and MAC OS X (Version 10.6.6) but still no joy


I did install updated samsung driver again and restarted windows desktop now it is working. I hope it will continue working without any problem

Thanks for your help and advices


----------

